# Desktop processor and motherboard specifically for transcoding audio.



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi I am Rupesh from India and I want to buy a new pc with processor and motherboard which are manufactured specifically for audio and video.

From the past few years I am using my system to convert MP3 songs to m4a files as m4a file takes less memory space using tools like foobar and ffmpeg and the quality is acceptable.


At present my system is not working properly and so I have decided to buy a new PC and searched web for processor with specific audio dsp.

In the Intel website they have specified that they have developed Intel HD audio and windows is implementing Intel's HD audio into their os as UAA. They have even specified some chpisets.

In the amd website they have specified that they have incorporated a technology called true audio into their ryzen processors. 

Unfortunately starting price of ryzen processor is high and so I have searched for another processor and found amd Athlon A 3000G perfectly suits for my current need and also affordable. The disadvantage is it doesn't have true audio.

Amd ryzen processors costs high but those has many advanced features like Zen instruction set, true audio, integrated Radeon graphics etc., which cannot be found in Intel and even in the other family of amd processors.

At present I am using PC with amd fx 4100 bulldozer processor and it has 8mb l3 cache and with DDR3 ram. But my PC doesn't have specific audio component.

As I am going to buy a new PC according to my needs I also want to buy a new sound card to transcode MP3 songs to m4a files.

If I transcode the same audio mp3 file using the same foobar and ffmpeg in two systems one is normal and another is a PC with highly tuned processor which has true audio or Intel HD audio. Is there any difference in the quality of the audio file generated between the two files with the same transcoder software like foobar and ffmpeg and with the audio dsp.

Please try to answer the above question ie., Is there any role of the audio dsp present in PC during the audio transcoding process. Some has argued that there is no specific role of processor or audio dsp during transcoding process because the transcoder like ffmpeg is an algorithm. Is it true.


If your answer is there is " yes there is the part of audio dsp circuit during the transcoding process ". Please try to suggest a nice audio dsp which is affordable and which can be inserted into the pci slot of my system.

My another question is " Is there any need to buy a processor which has technology such as true audio or Intel HD audio specifically for transcoding process.".

I have created this thread because I am not familiar as you with audio dsp circuits etc.,.


Regards,
Rupesh.,

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 30, 2021)

most cpus dont have any inbuilt DSP or chip for audio encoding-its done by the audio processing chip integrated into the motherboard,and for 95% boards its usually some variant of realtek ALC chip.

some mobos do feature audio chips from intel but they are quite rare.And there's no noticeable difference in sound quality between a decent realtek chip and intel chip dedicated to audio processing.

I dont think audio processing or transcoding is dependent on the underlying hardware for quality,but to get better audio performance overall you can buy a dedicated sound card like ASUS xonar or Creative X-FI . But due to the low demand for such cards,finding them in the market is becoming problematic nowadays.

Else you can pickup a costly motherboard with high-end audio chip integrated into it eg Realtek's ALC 1200 or SupremeFX audio(commonly found in ASUS boards).

But i dont think it will have any significant bearing on the quality of the converted audio files,as the quality depends largely on the efficiency of the algo used in the conversion software and the bitrate of the file.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2021)

> If I transcode the same audio mp3 file using the same foobar and ffmpeg in two systems one is normal and another is a PC with highly tuned processor which has true audio or Intel HD audio. Is there any difference in the quality of the audio file generated between the two files with the same transcoder software like foobar and ffmpeg and with the audio dsp.


Hmm, this might not be the case but its worth finding out. I am sure there will be a way to make audio transcoding faster, just like video transcoding can be made faster by switching encoders and gpus.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 31, 2021)

You will lose audio quality if you transcode a lossy format to another. You'll need only basic hardware for transcoding an i3 system is enough for the purpose


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi I have examined amd ryzen 3 3200 and ryzen 5 1600 and Athlon A 3000 processors.

Athlon A 3000 price is 6000 in flipkart

Ryzen 3 3200 price is 8450 in Tata cliq.

Ryzen 5 1600 price is 8500 in pcshop website.

First I thought to buy ryzen 3 3200 but on seeing the price of ryzen 5 1600 I want to buy ryzen 5 1600.

Ryzen 5 1600 has 6 cores and 12 threads with 19 MB l3 cache memory.

Unfortunately different websites are showing different rates some sites are showing ryzen 5 1600 cost as 30000.

I don't know what to do now.

My intention is to buy any ryzen processor which is at lowest price.

I have choosen the gigabyte b450 s2h and its cost is 5800.

Please suggest any ryzen processor which has 4 cores and with lowest price.



Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 31, 2021)

Here I am not concentrating on audio but on good processor.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 31, 2021)

1st gen ryzens are almost out of stock everywhere.The lowest of the 1st gen lineup was ryzen 3 1200 with 4 cores-it often sells on facebook marketplace for 3-4k as used/second hand item without warranty.

Btw why are you fixated with ryzen?


----------



## chetansha (Oct 31, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> 1st gen ryzens are almost out of stock everywhere.The lowest of the 1st gen lineup was ryzen 3 1200 with 4 cores-it often sells on facebook marketplace for 3-4k as used/second hand item without warranty.
> 
> Btw why are you fixated with ryzen?


Maybe "
In the amd website they have specified that they have incorporated a technology called true audio into their ryzen processors. "

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 31, 2021)

At present I am using PC with amd fx 4100 processor and I am attracted to it.

Now I have searched for fx processor and found that they are discontinued and old fx processor don't support ddr4 memory.

After that I found that ryzen processors are next to fx.

My current requirement is I want a processor with 4 cores and atleast 12 mb l3 cache with ddr4 memory support. It may be Intel or AMD.

I prefer any architecture like bulldozer.

Can you specify any bulldozer like processor from intel.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Oct 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi I have examined amd ryzen 3 3200 and ryzen 5 1600 and Athlon A 3000 processors.
> 
> Athlon A 3000 price is 6000 in flipkart
> 
> ...


Remember ryzen series requires GPU for display.
On the other hand ryzen apu (2200G/2400G, 3200G/ 3400G, 4650g, 5700G) have built in vega graphics. So do keep that in mind. 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 31, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Remember ryzen series requires GPU for display.
> On the other hand ryzen apu (2200G/2400G, 3200G/ 3400G, 4650g, 5700G) have built in vega graphics. So do keep that in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your suggestion.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Oct 31, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Maybe "
> In the amd website they have specified that they have incorporated a technology called true audio into their ryzen processors. "
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Do you mean that all of the ryzen processors have true audio.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Oct 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Do you mean that all of the ryzen processors have true audio.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


i merely quoted your post


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

What is the difference between the following two processors

*ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ar...310320-processor-8m-cache-up-to-4-60-ghz.html
*ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ar...1005g1-processor-4m-cache-up-to-3-40-ghz.html
First one comes around 160 dollar amount and it's cache memory is 8mb

The second one comes around 260 dollars and it's cache memory is only 4 mb


Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

One is for laptop, another is for desktop


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

Which one is for desktop

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

The one that says desktop


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

First or second

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

In the specifications pages of both they wrote that pc/client/tablet

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

I think that first one does not have igpu while the second one has.

If I want to buy first one which motherboard suitable for it.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> I think that first one does not have igpu while the second one has.
> 
> If I want to buy first one which motherboard suitable for it.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Carefully go through the links, both have iGPU

For motherboard LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

Ok thanks for your clarification does this processor has integrated graphics.

Which motherboard is having best features and durability among asus and gigabyte

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok thanks for your clarification does this processor has integrated graphics.
> 
> Which motherboard is having best features and durability among asus and gigabyte
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


It depends on your budget and your requirements

Edit i realise this is your thread. Let me give you some recommendation real quick. sorry for minor fooling around.

I think if you just need a PC for audio transcoding, going for a higher end processor wont benefit you much. I'd say buy a cheap second hand rig from a good 2nd/3rd gen i3 era processor.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

Intel chipsets come starting with 
Q or Z or B or H

What does the above mean.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 4, 2021)

Does this processor has integrated graphics or not.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Intel chipsets come starting with
> Q or Z or B or H
> 
> What does the above mean.
> ...


Q, Z, B, H signify the added functionality of the motherboards. All of them will fit your processor fine and can be used for regular tasks just fine. Higher end, Z series boards usually have better mosfets and better cooling of VRMs but these arent really applicable for you as you wont be using it intensely (via overclocking)

Usually H series mobos are the cheapest and have the most basic functionality, like single PciE slot, 4-6 sata slots etc. But they should be adequate for you. B series usually one step above them. 

You also need to decide what form factor you need to buy, i.e. should it be microATX or ATX. This is the actual size of the motherboard, regular ATX have more PCIE slots, and functionality, but for you a microatx board should do just fine.

Also, both X410 and X510 series motherboards can accomodate 10th gen processors but X510 might need a bios update (do this locally from store)

Look for something like H410M and choose your favorite manufacturer. Can go with ASUS, or wait for others to provide proper recommendation. Im not familar with PC space hardware now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Does this processor has integrated graphics or not.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Yes it has, you can see at the bottom of the page, it says
Processor Graphics​
Processor Graphics ‡Intel® UHD Graphics 630
@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt @whitestar_999 recommendations please


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2021)

Get i3 10100 with asus H410 motherboard


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 5, 2021)

Can I chose i3 10100 and asus h510 motherboard

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 5, 2021)

yes,but there wont be any tangible benefits of doing that.

before buying though,check whether its compatible with 10th gen or not.Some h510 mobos may require a bios update to work with 10th gen cpus.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Someone suggested as below

Due to GPU shortage and exorbitant gpu prices, the Chips with integrated graphics are in high demand (3200g/3400g etc). So the prices have skyrocketed for these chips. If you dont wish to run ant graphics intensive applications the try to get a 10400f from intel with a basic motherboard. The chip does not have a igpu so a dedicated graphics card need to be added. Something like the GT710 will do the job. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 6, 2021)

you dont need an i5 for music transcoding-an i3 10100 will suffice.moreover it has a built in igpu,so you wont have to buy a separate graphics card like gt 710(dont get the i3 10100F however-it lacks onboard graphics).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 7, 2021)

Audio transcoding for consumer level applications generally happens in software, with programs like ffmpeg and the associated codecs doing a fine job. Even your bulldozer chip can handle it.

You do not need a hardware DSP for transcoding.

Also I strongly advise against converting MP3s to MPEG-4 audio streams (.m4a is the extension of that), where I presume the actual encoding format is AAC, since you mention a reduction of file size. You are taking a lossy signal and telling the encoder that you want to compress it even more even if it means even more information is lost in the process.

Instead, if you have access to the lossless sources (CDs, FLAC/ALAC files etc) consider transcoding from them into one of the new age lossy formats like opus, which do a damn good job.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Audio transcoding for consumer level applications generally happens in software, with programs like ffmpeg and the associated codecs doing a fine job. Even your bulldozer chip can handle it.
> 
> You do not need a hardware DSP for transcoding.



Thanks for your clarification. My current system is not working properly and so I want to buy a new PC

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Thanks for your clarification. My current system is not working properly and so I want to buy a new PC
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Sure, I'm just saying that you don't need to worry about it too much. Even a potato level system will do audio transcoding just fine.

Only thing is you should avoid lossy->lossy transcodes and prefer lossless->lossy if saving space is really a concern.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi I am going to buy ryzen 3 3200G and gigabyte b450 aorus pro motherboard with 8 gb ram. 

At present I am using old pc ie., AMD fx processor with frontech 600 watts smps.

Can I use my old ATX cabinet and smps for new system.

Can you suggest which is best among gigabyte b450 aorus pro motherboard and asus b450 tus motherboard


May I know whether gigabyte b450 aorus pro motherboard is ultra durable or not.

In the spec page of asus b450 tus motherboard they specified that it consists of millitary grade components like capacitors and resistors etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 29, 2021)

Please have a look at the following two motherboard specs 

*www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/TUF-Gaming/TUF-B450-PRO-GAMING/techspec/
*www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-PRO-rev-10/sp#sp
Please try to suggest which is best for ryzen 3 3200g with durability in concern.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi if I buy any processor from amd ryzen family without iGPU can I use Radeon HD 7300 graphics card.

Is there any reduction in quality of output file generated by encoder x265. Can I use free sync option in ffmpeg tool with x265.

Radeon HD 7300 graphics card costs less. I don't want to watch any 4k movies on my system and so I have taken this decision.


Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2021)

HD 7300 is an obsolete GPU. Unless you get it for free, please do not touch it with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi if I buy any processor from amd ryzen family without iGPU can I use Radeon HD 7300 graphics card.


*www.notebookcheck.net/Vega-8-vs-Radeon-HD-7310_8144_2902.247598.0.html
Lowest end Ryzen 2000/3000 series ones have Vega 8 which has ~6 times the performance of HD 7310.


rupeshforu3 said:


> Is there any reduction in quality of output file generated by encoder x265.


Why would there be any quality loss?


rupeshforu3 said:


> Can I use free sync option in ffmpeg tool with x265.


These are unrelated.


rupeshforu3 said:


> Radeon HD 7300 graphics card costs less. I don't want to watch any 4k movies on my system and so I have taken this decision.


Unless you are getting it for for free or like under 100 Rs, don't waste money on it.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Ok can you suggest any graphics card which doesn't have 4k video playback from amd.

I don't want any extra futures such 4k video playback, hdmi ddr5 or ddr4 support etc.

I just want to connect to my cpu to monitor.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi have a look at

*www.flipkart.com/reo-amd-ati-radeo...+card&store=6bo/g0i/6sn&pageUID=1640969693304
Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok can you suggest any graphics card which doesn't have 4k video playback from amd.
> 
> I don't want any extra futures such 4k video playback, hdmi ddr5 or ddr4 support etc.
> 
> ...


4K is not an extra feature. It's just that newer models support it by default. If you don't need 4K just use it at a lower resolution.

I currently have an RX 6900 XT connected to a 1080p monitor until I can get a better monitor. It's overkill for 1080p but doesn't mean it can't be used.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi have a look at
> 
> *www.flipkart.com/reo-amd-ati-radeo...+card&store=6bo/g0i/6sn&pageUID=1640969693304
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Please don't. This is obsolete hardware. The HD 8000 series was released via OEMs in 2013. Right now it is almost 2022.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Extreme Gamer said:


> 4K is not an extra feature. It's just that newer models support it by default. If you don't need 4K just use it at a lower resolution.
> 
> I currently have an RX 6900 XT connected to a 1080p monitor until I can get a better monitor. It's overkill for 1080p but doesn't mean it can't be used.


Rx 6900 is in lakhs i just need graphics card with 1gb ram and 1024 * 768 resolution.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 31, 2021)

search for a gt 210 in the used peripherals market-most of these gpus shipped with 512 mb/1 gb ram and would do well for your needs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok can you suggest any graphics card which doesn't have 4k video playback from amd.


If you are getting a new AMD CPU anyway, just get one with inbuilt vega graphics.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Rx 6900 is in lakhs i just need graphics card with 1gb ram and 1024 * 768 resolution.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


that was just to illustrate a point.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Try to suggest nice one from amd with entry level.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Dec 31, 2021)

Have a look at the following database which may help in many ways

*www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/?sort=name
Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 31, 2021)

for your needs any current generation CPU with a built-in GPU is good enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2021)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Have a look at the following database which may help in many ways
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/?sort=name
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Buying a GPU just for output is ridiculous when there is a chip shortage and you have iGPUs which suit your need to take output to a monitor.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 1, 2022)

I thought that iGPU processors are costly than normal. 

Some one suggested to buy normal cpu and after that buy graphics card such as gt 710. After that I have searched cost of 710 it's costly than Radeon HD 7300.

Before buying i want to clarify whether it's correct or not and so I have asked.

Thanks for your clarification.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hi I have chosen amd ryzen 3 1200 or ryzen 3 1300 or ryzen 3 1300x which are less costlier than ryzen g series.

Now I am searching for proper graphics card for my pc. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi I have chosen amd ryzen 3 1200 or ryzen 3 1300 or ryzen 3 1300x which are less costlier than ryzen g series.
> 
> Now I am searching for proper graphics card for my pc.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


So, you want to buy a 4.5 year old, probably out of stock/production CPU and overpriced GPU even when buying a recent CPU with inbuilt GPU would cost same and would have better performance?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Ok I will follow your instructions.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 1, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Hi I have chosen amd ryzen 3 1200 or ryzen 3 1300 or ryzen 3 1300x which are less costlier than ryzen g series.
> 
> Now I am searching for proper graphics card for my pc.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


you will not get these cpus anywhere in the market if you plan on buying new.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ok can I buy Athlon x4 970 or a8 9600 which are quad core apus and with AM4 socket. These costs less than Athlon 3000g and ryzen processors.

These processors are supported by am4 motherboard b350.

Many of you suggested to buy second hand but the above are better than second hand. If they are available in market it's better to buy as they cost less and require lower psu etc.,.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ok can I buy Athlon x4 970 or a8 9600 which are quad core apus and with AM4 socket. These costs less than Athlon 3000g and ryzen processors.
> 
> These processors are supported by am4 motherboard b350.
> 
> ...


They are a waste of money. Just because they support AM4 socket doesn't means they are based on Ryzen architecture.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 3, 2022)

Ok ryzen is best.

Ryzen 3 1300x costs around 5500 and ryzen 5 1600 costs around 6800 but has 8 cores and both of them have 8mb cache. While ryzen 3 3200g costs around 9000 and it has only 4 cores and 4 mb cache.

I think that I can get entry level graphics card suitable for my mother board at around 2000 to 2500.

I am in hesitation about which one to buy.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Ryzen 3 1300x costs around 5500 and ryzen 5 1600 costs around 6800 but has 8 cores and both of them have 8mb cache


Where exactly are you quoting the price from?

6 Cores, 12 threads, 16mb L3 cache.
*www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-1600
*www.amd.com/en/products/apu/amd-ryzen-3-3200g


rupeshforu3 said:


> I think that I can get entry level graphics card suitable for my mother board at around 2000 to 2500.


Good luck finding something without getting ripped-off.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok thanks for your support and good suggestions and I will try to follow your suggestion.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi I am in Hyderabad and I need urgently ryzen 5 2400g and if not available I want ryzen 3 3200g.

If you know anyone who sell please provide address.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2022)

check with your local retailers.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 8, 2022)

Go to CTC Park Lane in Secunderabad. You will find a lot of shops, you cam get quote from each shop and buy from the lowest quote

*g.page/ctc-bhagya-nagaram?share


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 8, 2022)

I have searched upto 100 shops in CTC but I can't find. 

They are saying that production has been stopped by company itself. The current starting price of ryzen processor with builtin graphics is 19000.

Finally I bought i3 10100 processor with asus h510 e prime. 

The price of processor motherboard, 8gb ram 256 gb SSD is 21600 rupees.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 8, 2022)

thats a really good purchase!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> I have searched upto 100 shops in CTC but I can't find.
> 
> They are saying that production has been stopped by company itself.


Called it


SaiyanGoku said:


> So, you want to buy a 4.5 year old, probably out of stock/production CPU and overpriced GPU even when buying a recent CPU with inbuilt GPU would cost same and would have better performance?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes it may be old but there is no option because in the Hyderabad market only Pentium gold processors and amd Athlon 3000g are available mostly.

Otherwise from AMD starting price of processor with igpu is 18000.

From intel latest version of processor with igpu and nice spec is i3 10th gen processor and it's starting price is 10000. If you want i5 processor starting price is 13000.

Finally I have bought i3 10100 processor with igpu and intel h 510 motherboard.

May I know which processor is best according to you.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2022)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Yes it may be old but there is no option because in the Hyderabad market only Pentium gold processors and amd Athlon 3000g are available mostly.
> 
> Otherwise from AMD starting price of processor with igpu is 18000.
> 
> ...



core i3 12100F - cheap but best
core i5 12400 - Best one right now @ 18k considering price and performance but still overpriced compared to the price in USA.


----------

